# Mit libnoave unter .NET via S5-LAN-Adapter



## frankyboy (7 Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe aus diesem Forum schon viele Tipps bekommen. Hoffentlich kann mir auch bei meinem aktuellen Problem jemand helfen.

Meine Software ist unter VB.Net geschrieben und greift standardgemäß mit libnodave auf S7 zu. Nun möchte mein Kunde diese Software für eine S5 (irgendwas mit 115) nutzen und stellt mir einen S5-LAN-Adapter von Deltalogic zur Verfügung.

Geht das überhaupt?

Wenn ja, wie kann ich dies umsetzen?

Über Tipps bin ich euch sehr dankbar.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Dezember 2009)

Von libnodave gibt es eine S5-Implementierung (hat aber mit der S7-Geschichte nicht viel zu tun). Zum Adapter gibt es einen virtuellen COM-Port. Es könnte also gehen.


----------



## argv_user (7 Dezember 2009)

Die S5-LAN Adapter ermöglichen den Zugriff über das RFC 1006- Protokoll.
Das müsste mit fast allen bekannten Zugriffsbibliotheken, also auch mit LibNoDave funktionieren. Zu dem S5-LAN Modul gibt es ein Konfigurationsprogramm, in dem man dem Modul eine feste IP-Adresse zuordnen kann. Das sollte man im Zweifelsfall benutzen. Einmal eingestellt kann das Device sogar von Linux aus angesprochen werden...

Ach ja, der Rainer hat oben schon den virtuellen COM-Port erwähnt. Den braucht es nur, wenn mit STEP5 zugegriffen werden soll.
Das funktioniert dann aber parallel, also S5 und die Lib mit RFC1006 gleichzeitig.


----------



## frankyboy (7 Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass es prinzipiell möglich ist. Somit kann ich dies meinem Kunden mitteilen.

Übrigens: Mein Kunde nannte mir mittlerweile auch den CPU-Typ: 
S5-95U (Kompaktgerät)

Grüße

Frank


----------



## argv_user (7 Dezember 2009)

Ja, das wird funktionieren. Du musst bei der 95U noch beachten, dass die 24V Versorgungsspannung für das S5-LAN-Modul extern zugeführt werden muss.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Dezember 2009)

argv_user schrieb:


> Die S5-LAN Adapter ermöglichen den Zugriff über das RFC 1006- Protokoll.
> Das müsste mit fast allen bekannten Zugriffsbibliotheken, also auch mit LibNoDave funktionieren. Zu dem S5-LAN Modul gibt es ein Konfigurationsprogramm, in dem man dem Modul eine feste IP-Adresse zuordnen kann. Das sollte man im Zweifelsfall benutzen. Einmal eingestellt kann das Device sogar von Linux aus angesprochen werden...
> 
> Ach ja, der Rainer hat oben schon den virtuellen COM-Port erwähnt. Den braucht es nur, wenn mit STEP5 zugegriffen werden soll.
> Das funktioniert dann aber parallel, also S5 und die Lib mit RFC1006 gleichzeitig.



RFC1006 ist nur die Verpackung des Telegrammes. Der Inhalt zwischen S5 und S7 unterscheidet sich aber deutlich.


----------



## argv_user (8 Dezember 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> RFC1006 ist nur die Verpackung des Telegrammes. Der Inhalt zwischen S5 und S7 unterscheidet sich aber deutlich.



Ja, stimmt. Ich habe libnodave dahingehend nicht geprüft.


----------



## Ralle (8 Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mit libnodave schon Daten mit S5-Systemen ausgetauscht, dazu aber einen normalen S5-Adapter und die serielle Schnittstelle genutzt. Das geht also, wie das mit dem Lan-Adapter aussieht entzieht sich aber meiner Kenntnis, da ich den nicht testen konnte.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Dezember 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich habe mit libnodave schon Daten mit S5-Systemen ausgetauscht, dazu aber einen normalen S5-Adapter und die serielle Schnittstelle genutzt. Das geht also, wie das mit dem Lan-Adapter aussieht entzieht sich aber meiner Kenntnis, da ich den nicht testen konnte.



Über den virtuellen COM-Port sollte dies dann auch möglich sein.


----------

